# Ford2000 draft lever ?



## ky99 (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a 2000 3cyl ford that I have owned for a long time.The draft lever, is draft off with the lever pulled up or down.

Also I put a new seat on it last year and did not use the long stud that goes down into lift cover.Lift worked ok .but I never moved draft lever.

I started tractor on a very cold day and hyd were frozen .Blew gaskets on hyd. pump . 

I have since rebuilt hyd. pump.pulled lift cover and replaced cyl. seals,orings,cleaned or replaced filters,cleaned unloader valve and control valve.

Pump had 2200 lbs pressure when I checked it with ports in cover blocked like book says.

Lift now will raise slowly with draft lever pulled up but not at all with lever down.

Next I will pull lift cover off again and replace the seat stud.

I am thinking lift was ok without stud until I moved draft lever working on hyd.and now it needs it to get it to shift back to were it needs to be.

Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Answer to your question: The position/draft control lever is in position control in the "UP" position. It is in draft control in the DOWN position. 
________________________________________

QUOTE: "Also I put a new seat on it last year and did not use the long stud that goes down into lift cover.Lift worked ok .but I never moved draft lever."

That long stud that goes down into the lift cover is called a "plunger guide". It provides a reference for the draft plunger. I would guess that your draft system is far out of adjustment without this pin in place.

See a response by *Hacke* dated 3/8/2015 on a post entitled "Ford 2000 broken seat stud". It's on page 2 of the Ford/New Holland forum at this moment. 

After you get the stud/pin back in place, your manual has procedure for checking and adjusting the draft control system.


----------

